# Chalong Beach & Thai Style



## Fish Sauce

I am considering a long term condo rental in the Chalong Beach area of Phuket.

The photos of the condo look great but one thing about the advertisement confused me, it says, it is Thai Style?

However, the unit has AC, a regular kitchenette, and bathroom so I'm a little baffled as to what that means.

Especially since the place is in a resort compound. The place touts itself as being off the beaten path away from tourists, which is fine by me. 

I think Thai Style is just a marketing ploy on their part and what they are trying to imply is that the place is quite and sleepy. (Wish I could post links)

So my question is: Does the phrase Thai Style have any specific meaning in Thai real estate terminology?

Also, is anyone familiar with Chalong? Is it really off the beaten path? 

I'm thinking it must be similar to Karon Beach but maybe even smaller?

I'll visit first before signing any lease but a little advance intel would be nice.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Song_Si

Hi' lived in Chalong till April 2010 (Karon before that) and remain in touch with friends/ex-neighbours there. 
Don't know re 'Thai Style' maybe as you say just real estate talk

Have a look at this post I wrote a few details

1 What area in Chalong? the area covers quite a spread - the red area in this pic
2 Chalong central town area from Big Buddha Hill


----------



## Mweiga

Fish Sauce said:


> I am considering a long term condo rental in the Chalong Beach area of Phuket.
> 
> The photos of the condo look great but one thing about the advertisement confused me, it says, it is Thai Style?
> 
> However, the unit has AC, a regular kitchenette, and bathroom so I'm a little baffled as to what that means.
> 
> Especially since the place is in a resort compound. The place touts itself as being off the beaten path away from tourists, which is fine by me.
> 
> I think Thai Style is just a marketing ploy on their part and what they are trying to imply is that the place is quite and sleepy. (Wish I could post links)
> 
> So my question is: Does the phrase Thai Style have any specific meaning in Thai real estate terminology?
> 
> Also, is anyone familiar with Chalong? Is it really off the beaten path?
> 
> I'm thinking it must be similar to Karon Beach but maybe even smaller?
> 
> I'll visit first before signing any lease but a little advance intel would be nice.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Architectural style of building and / or internal décor will be in the cultural style of Thailand. For my money I'd much prefer this to some soulless international style condo. 

Not much left off the beaten track in Phuket and where it might exist is unlikely to remain so for long , but Chalong is far enough away from the more popular Karon and Kata beaches , not to mention the mega frenetic fleshpot of Patong.


----------



## Fish Sauce

Thanks for the information @ Song_Si !

I'm in the early stages of scouting possible retirement locations in Thailand; I've got a couple of more years till I meet the age requirements for a Retirement Visa, so I've got some time.

I've been to Thailand three times for one month stays; last year I split my stay between Hua Hin and Karon.

I liked the overall vibe of both places but would have to say that Karon is much more scenic.

I've only been to Thailand during the low tourist season and I'm wondering how different it is when all the tourists are in country.

I could tell that many of the bars, hotels and restaurants in places like Patong appeared to be operating at a quarter of their capacity during low season. Still, it seemed pretty darn crowed at times. I can't imagine what that place is like during high season.

Another question: During the high season is the influx of people to places like Chalong and Karon as dramatic?

I'm guessing the answer is yes and I'm wondering how much tourist season changes things in terms of day to day life.

For example:

One of the things that bugged me about Karon was every time I was out for a morning run or just walking through it, I always felt that I was seconds away from being hit by a car or motorbike.

That road that goes inland off the traffic circle in Karon is one big trip and fall hazard with plenty of opportunities to get run down if you aren't paying attention.

I took to running up and down one of the mountain roads just because it was easier to keep an eye on traffic. That is one hell of a workout and you wouldn't believe some of the incredulous looks I got from some of the Thais who were putting up the hill on their motorbikes.

I never did find a running route where I could zone out and not have my head on a swivel for potential hazards. 

I think that the poor safety standards is the primary thing about Thailand that concerns me. Part of that might stem from my working background but I was amazed at the number of holes, uncovered drain pipes, low hanging power lines and busted concrete with sharp rebar sticking out that you can see on any given street.

I don't know how the heavy drinkers make it home in one piece! I'm guessing that many don't but I have yet to see someone fall victim to the kind of thing I'm talking about.

Song_Si mentioned using motorbikes as transport but I'm a little reluctant at that. I think I would have to ease into that or and become very familiar with an area before I become a motor biker! 

On my first visit to Thailand, I noticed that a lot of Thais have pretty big scars on their arms and legs. If I happened to be in an extended conversation with them and the situation was appropriate to ask such a question, I would say, "what happened to your arm?" The answer was always, "Motorbike!"

Safety standards aside, I love Thailand! The Thais are very friendly and I do enjoy their way of doing things. I can't get enough of spicy Thai food! I enjoy exploring the country and can't wait till my next visit.

I don't know if I will retire there or not but the prospect of stopping work at age 50 is pretty damn tempting. Once I do turn 50, I'm going to arrange a six month visit and decide after that.

I've been lurking on this form for awhile and I do enjoy it!
So thanks to all for the great information and advice!

I might be able to do a 2-3 week trip around Christmas and New Years this year but I'm not sure. If I do decide, does anyone have any suggestion of towns for me to scout? 

If I do go, it will be my first look at the place during high season and the weather will be much nicer!

I know that I didn't provide a lot of specifics about what I'm looking for but perhaps you can garner that from the overall tone of my post!

At this point I'm still in the exploring and gathering information phase so I don't mind hearing about anyplace that you think is nice, it doesn't have to be on Phuket.

Thanks again!

PS

Thanks @ Mweiga! 

I think you are right about Thai Style referring to room decor.


----------



## Mweiga

If you're interested in island living , have a look at Koh Chang - much quieter and less developed than Phuket with plenty of unspoilt rural running routes and far fewer vehicles generally.

New condo activity ongoin and tourist developments continuing at a pace although reckon it'll be at least a decade before it's close to Phuket and Samui for example.

Thailand's second largest island in physical size (after Phuket) , 30 mins from the mainland by ferry , 3 hours from Pattaya and 5 from Bangkok by road. It was off limits until the mid '90s due to its proximity with Cambodia and the presence of sundry humanity who'd informally settled there including ex-Pol Pot regime types , hence only the comparatively recent development activity. 

Often go there for short breaks as I live not too far away just round the corner from Sattahip which lies between Pattaya and Rayong , and always enjoy Koh Chang.


----------



## Fish Sauce

I went to Koh Chang for a few days back in 2006.

I took a guided overnight hike across the island and slept in a hammock in the jungle. I loved it but my girlfriend was scared of all the bird and gecko noises. There were lots of waterfalls and fresh water springs to explore, cool stuff!

It rained a lot after the first couple of days and I didn't spend much time on the beach. We stayed in a fairly basic little bungalow on stilts for the rest of our time on Koh Chang.

I don't recall seeing dwellings other than resorts. Then again, back in 2006 I wasn't looking for potential spots to live.

I'll do some Internet searches and possibly check it out again on another visit.

I had no idea of Koh Chang's history or that it was settled by Khmer, interesting. 

Thanks for reminding me of that place!


----------



## Mweiga

Fish Sauce said:


> I went to Koh Chang for a few days back in 2006.
> 
> I took a guided overnight hike across the island and slept in a hammock in the jungle. I loved it but my girlfriend was scared of all the bird and gecko noises. There were lots of waterfalls and fresh water springs to explore, cool stuff!
> 
> It rained a lot after the first couple of days and I didn't spend much time on the beach. We stayed in a fairly basic little bungalow on stilts for the rest of our time on Koh Chang.
> 
> I don't recall seeing dwellings other than resorts. Then again, back in 2006 I wasn't looking for potential spots to live.
> 
> I'll do some Internet searches and possibly check it out again on another visit.
> 
> I had no idea of Koh Chang's history or that it was settled by Khmer, interesting.
> 
> Thanks for reminding me of that place!


Koh Chang has developed hugely in the past few years since you were there - I'm always amazed at the new activity each time I visit and that's at least once a year.


----------



## Fish Sauce

Mweiga said:


> Koh Chang has developed hugely in the past few years since you were there - I'm always amazed at the new activity each time I visit and that's at least once a year.


I'll give Koh Chang a second look, thanks!


----------



## mannyclaveras

Lot of expats in Chalong. It is not as city like like Patong, Phuket Town or Kata but it is more relaxed and you will find better beaches near by.


----------

